# Horse channel or any channel that has equestrian things in it?



## wintec (Jun 5, 2009)

well there is the horse racing network and sometimes they have specials on famous racehorses and stuff


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I dont know of any on comcast , I sometimes watch Nicker Network which is on the internet not on the tv .....sometimes I wish I had rfdtv too


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

RFDtv (231), GTV (405), and Horseracing TV (404) on DishNetwork. I know RFDtv is on Comcast, the others might be.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I didnt know that RFDTV was on Comcast, I thought it was just on the Dish..I will have to look into that


----------

